# Iluminación de LEDs con LDR



## cachalote (Abr 5, 2009)

Hola a todos:
Soy principiante en electrónica y estoy un poco liado con este circuito:
Quiero hacer un montaje que sea capaz de encender o apagar una batería de dos LEDs en función de la luminosidad que recoge una LDR: durante el día los diodos deben permanecer apagados y durante la noche deben encenderse.
Para el diseño debo utilizar un transistor BJT y una fuente de alimentación de 9V.
Agradecería cualquier ayuda sobre este diseño.
Un saludo!


----------



## erkillo (Abr 5, 2009)

¿Sabes usar las curvas de los transistores?Intenta polarizar por puntos el transistor adecuado usando  la LDR  como divisor de tension en la base del transistor.


----------



## marianicos13 (Abr 5, 2009)

Busca en el foro antes de preguntar...... seguro que encuentras diseños similares, ya que simplemente es un diseño de utilizar un transistor en su zona de trabajo ( corte y saturación ) es decir utilizarlo como un conmutador


----------



## gca (Abr 5, 2009)

Cachalo aqui tienes un circuito muy simple con las especificaciones que pides.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 5, 2009)

Hola.
Con luz el LED no brilla, sin luz el LED brilla.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## marianicos13 (Abr 6, 2009)

Para invertir el funcionamiento no seria necesario utilizar otro transistor más, ya que lo que estas haciendo es invertir el funcionamiento del circuito que puso KiuKIV.   Lo mas imediato para este seria invertir el divisor de tension, es decir lo que haye en el primer circuito arriba lo pones abajo (abajo la ldr) y listo ua tienes el funcionamiento inverso. 

Un saludo


----------



## cachalote (Abr 8, 2009)

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.
Después de estudiar los circuitos que habéis enviado, he llegado a la conclusión de que el circuito más sencillo para este problema es el que os adjunto. Es un circuito en emisor común al que simplemente se le añaden 2 diodos LED a la salida y una LDR entre la base y el emisor.
Para calcular los valores de las resistencias, he seguido el siguiente proceso (os agradecería que si detectáis algún error me lo comuniquéis):
Cálculo de Rc:
Suponemos que el transistor está en saturación (Vce aprox. cero) y aplicamos la ley de las tensiones al circuito de colector: 9V=Ic*Rc+2V (los 2V son la caída de tensión en los LEDs). Para que los LED se enciendan, Ic debe de ser de 20mA (10mA por diodo). Entonces, despejando Rc se obtiene: Rc=7V/0.02A=350 Ohm. Tomaremos una resistencia de la serie E12: Rc=330 Ohm.
Cálculo de R1:
En oscuridad, suponemos que la corriente que atraviesa la LDR es muy pequeña, es decir, aproximadamente toda la corriente que atraviesa a R1 va hacia la base del transistor (Ib). Necesitamos una Ib lo suficientemente grande para llevar al transistor a saturación; yo he tomado una Ib 10 veces menor que la Ic: Ib=20mA/10=2mA. Si aplicamos la ley de las tensiones al circuito de base: 9V=Ib*R1+Vbe; como el transistor está en saturación, podemos tomar Vbe=0.8V y despejando R1 nos da: R1=(9V-0.8V)/0.002A=4100 Ohm. Tomamos una resistencia de la serie E12: R1=3900 Ohm.
Elección del transistor:
Necesitaríamos un transistor cuya Vce(max)>9V y cuya Ic(max)>20mA. Por lo tanto, en teoría, se supone que los tres transistores que yo tengo me valdrían para el montaje: BC547, BD135 ó BD137.
En internet he encontrado que se puede mejorar el circuito colocando una resistencia variable en serie con R1, o bien, un potenciómetro entre R1 y la LDR, con el cursor en la base del transistor. Según he leído, ajustando esta resistencia se puede ajustar el nivel de oscuridad necesario para encender el LED, aunque no entiendo bien cómo funciona esto. ¿Alguien me lo podría explicar?
Gracias de nuevo y un saludo.


----------



## gca (Abr 8, 2009)

Ese potenciometro hace que vos regules con cuanta luz queres que se prenda tu led.


----------



## marianicos13 (Abr 9, 2009)

En principio podrias usar cualquier transistor bjt pnp ya que lo vas a utilizar en la zona de corte y saturacion, y cualquiera de los nombrados anteriormente de valdria, personalmente para este circuito yo siempre utilizo el BD135-BD139 de Philips, pero bueno eso es lo de menos.

En cuanto a tu explicacion anterior sobre el fundamento del circuito, me parece que nos has tenido cuenta el valor resistivo de la LDR, según el tipo que utilizes tendrá un valor con oscuridad y otro con claridad, ya te digo yo he montado este cicuito y una vez que lo tienes claro... funciona a la perfeccion


----------



## cachalote (Abr 22, 2009)

Hola de nuevo:
Estoy estudiando modificar el circuito de la LDR. Mi objetivo ahora es que, en función de la luminosidad que recoge la LDR, se encienda una batería de LEDs de un color o de otro. Es decir, de día se encenderán dos LEDs rojos y de noche dos LEDs verdes. Creo que habría que utilizar dos transistores conmutando entre corte y saturación.
¿Me podéis ayudar con este circuito?
Gracias, estoy aprendiendo mucho. Un saludo!


----------



## marianicos13 (Abr 22, 2009)

Busca en el foro, que esa mismo circuito lo encontre yo por aqui, y funcionaba a la perfeccion, Un Saludo


----------



## cachalote (Abr 23, 2009)

Hola, marianicos13:
Estoy buscando en el foro como un loco, pero no encuentro ningún circuito parecido al que os he comentado. Voy a seguir buscando, pero me vendría muy bien si pudieras orientarme ya que dices que tú has encontrado el circuito.
No quisiera parecer un pesado. Agradecería cualquier tipo de ayuda.
Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## marianicos13 (Abr 23, 2009)

Aqui tienes el enlace del post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=28220 


PD: Buscar antes de preguntar, jejej resolveras tus problemas mas rapido

Un Saludo


----------



## cachalote (Abr 23, 2009)

Gracias por el enlace. Voy a probar estos circuitos.
Un saludo!


----------



## tony555 (May 21, 2009)

Hola a todos gracia spor el circuito me ha servido mucho pero yo lo que busqo es un circuito que haga lo opuesto explicandome mejor que el LED encienda cuando la LDR este apagado.
La situcion esque estoy haciendo un sistema automatisado de parque y necesito que cada ves que un carro entre al parkeo corte la luz que le esta llegando a la LDR por medio de otro LED asi apagando un led superior indicando que el puesto esta ocupado y mientras el espacion este vacion osea el LED este emitiendo luz hacia la LDR el LED este encendido indicando un espacion libre.

les pido ayuda ya que el ckto q han posteado me a ayudado mucho pero necesito q haga lo mismo pero al reves
 ayudos saludos!



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, en el foro evitá usar "q" en lugar de "que", como cualquier otro tipo de abreviaturas tipo SMS o chat. Gracias.


----------



## Kenych7 (Nov 25, 2010)

cachalote dijo:


> gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.
> Después de estudiar los circuitos que habéis enviado, he llegado a la conclusión de que el circuito más sencillo para este problema es el que os adjunto. Es un circuito en emisor común al que simplemente se le añaden 2 diodos led a la salida y una ldr entre la base y el emisor.
> Para calcular los valores de las resistencias, he seguido el siguiente proceso (os agradecería que si detectáis algún error me lo comuniquéis):
> Cálculo de rc:
> ...



Hey, me quedo casi claro, pero lo que aun no entiendo es de donde sacas el Vbe?, o es que es parte de la formula de la ley de las tensiones?


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Kenych7 dijo:


> Hey, me quedo casi claro, pero lo que aun no entiendo es de donde sacas el Vbe?, o es que es parte de la formula de la ley de las tensiones?


 
El valor de Vbe ya esta conocido: deberia ser 0.7 (nuestro compañero le coloco 0.8, pero son diferencias minimas). Si te das cuenta, entre la base y el emisor del transistor se figura un diodo, y este, al ser conectado directamente, tiene una tension de valor 0.7 V (estos son para diodos de silicio, para otros diodos, como los de germanio, su valor es de 0.2-0.3V)

saludos!!!


----------



## Kenych7 (Nov 28, 2010)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> El valor de Vbe ya esta conocido: deberia ser 0.7 (nuestro compañero le coloco 0.8, pero son diferencias minimas). Si te das cuenta, entre la base y el emisor del transistor se figura un diodo, y este, al ser conectado directamente, tiene una tension de valor 0.7 V (estos son para diodos de silicio, para otros diodos, como los de germanio, su valor es de 0.2-0.3V)
> 
> saludos!!!



Gracias men, me sacaste de una gran confusion :S


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Nov 28, 2010)

De nada compañero, para eso estamos


----------

